# Help needed: Very slow live-view @ Canon 6D



## daniela (Jan 25, 2013)

Need some help:

The live view of my new 6D (I bought it, because I needed an new Cam soon) is VERY slow. Takes about 3-4 seconds to get sharp. Using Canon 100mm 2.8L Macro, Sigma 180mm 2.8 Macro.


How can I make it faster?


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 25, 2013)

what is slow? the lens focusing? 
are you in photography mode or movie mode?
once you take off live mode is fast as it should be?


----------



## daniela (Jan 25, 2013)

pakosouthpark said:


> what is slow? the lens focusing?
> are you in photography mode or movie mode?
> once you take off live mode is fast as it should be?



In photography mode. 
Yes, focusing normally is quite fast without using the live mode. 

I tried to use the live mode for macro focusing: But is is extremly slow to get the screen sharp.
I takes 3-4 seconds until the picture is sharp on the screen. The AF goes from one end to another, about 2 to 3 times, moving forward and backward.


----------



## pato (Jan 25, 2013)

I used it once also in Liveview with my 100mm lens. My recommendation, focus manually. I think that speed is more or less normal. 
Which focus points do you have active?


----------



## rpt (Jan 25, 2013)

Take it off the "Full" setting for the focusing range and set t to the appropriate range...


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 25, 2013)

DSLRs are not designed to focus quickly in live view (with the exception of the Canon EOS Rebel T4i).

Use the viewfinder or focus manually. Alternatively, you could set the Quick AF mode for Live View which will flip the mirror and blackout the screen while it focuses normally before returning to live view.


----------



## eninja (Jan 25, 2013)

Coming from a powershot, I al again.so notice 6D Liveview.
Focus drives walks very slow back n forth taking very small step,
i have a hard time pressing, its either i accidentally completely press the shutter or release it without focusing, then i need to restart focusing again.

one work around is to use back button focus,
at the same time use Manual focus n zoom in on the subject.

Is there any explanation to why point n shoot autofocus is faster?


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 26, 2013)

I usually never use AF when taking macros or any photos in "Live"... Use manual focus.


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 26, 2013)

eninja said:


> Is there any explanation to why point n shoot autofocus is faster?



DSLR cameras focus quickly using phase detect autofocus, but in live view mode the mirror flips up and the phase detect AF system can't be used, so the camera reverts to contrast detection autofocus. DSLRs are designed to be used with phase detect as the primary AF method and the manufacturers don't really put any effort into improving the contrast AF performance.


----------



## Mantanuska (Jan 26, 2013)

As everyone has said, the camera is not intended to use autofocus in live view. However, when I was handling the 6D in the store a few weeks ago, I noticed the center AF point was fairly quick in live view. I am not sure if chaning AF points will help in live view anyway since the main AF sensor is still not being used, but when I was testing it out in the store it seemed to be much quicker than what you are reporting (with the 24-105 kit lens)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2013)

You are Macro focusing, which is always slow. Some lenses do not work well with live view, particularly 3rd party lenses.
The 100mmL is among the fastest, but even it will be slow in liveview. If you have the 100L, set the range limiter to speed things up.
This has nothing to do with the camera, its the macro part that is slow.


----------

